# Pypers mini reunion



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Yesterday Pyper went to have a mini reunion with 2 of her pups billy and Maisy after a month apart.They were like 3 little whippets so was not easy to capture the moment lol.Jessica wyllie ( Elmos owner) kindly put the pics together for me.A big huge thanks to my friend jim who took the pics hope you like them xxx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG470hcLDUQ


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow! Totally gorgeous, all 3 of them, I really love their thick, fluffy coats!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What fabulous pictures...
Pyper looks well after all that effort of growing such beautiful puppies..


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

So wish we had been there! Lovely to see them all together


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Pyper and the pups are gorgeous! And I found out Bette does not like John Denver!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't believe how beautiful they are.. Gave me a lump seeing Pyper with her babes. Chunky fluffy beautiful pups. Ofcourse beautiful Pyper!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

DebsH said:


> So wish we had been there! Lovely to see them all together


 Debs i will try and organise another meet so you can take cora and hopefully reggie too,a bit far for karen and fergus but next year we hope to meet up for a camping weekend and they will all be a lot bigger by then so should be fun xxx


----------



## Carlypops (Jul 13, 2013)

Awwww beautiful video!! I'm a very proud mum watching! If only she acted as cute as she looks haha xx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow!!!!!! What a beautiful film, Maisie and Billy and absolutely stunning, but I wouldn't have expected any less from the gorgeous Pyper.. Lovely to see them all together like that, and Mandy how clever are you taking such fab photos.. Helps that I love John Denver lol X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Carlypops said:


> Awwww beautiful video!! I'm a very proud mum watching! If only she acted as cute as she looks haha xx


 Carly you should introduce yourself in the introductions,am sure everyone would love to see more pics of the gorgeous maisy xxx


----------



## Carlypops (Jul 13, 2013)

I think iam going to need a dummies guide to ilmc haha. So many beautiful photos of her i
On my camera I definitely need to share but then again I'm biased lol. Xx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

mandym said:


> Debs i will try and organise another meet so you can take cora and hopefully reggie too,a bit far for karen and fergus but next year we hope to meet up for a camping weekend and they will all be a lot bigger by then so should be fun xxx


Cant wait


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Amazing, so beautiful. Your photos and videos always make me cry!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ElaineR said:


> Wow!!!!!! What a beautiful film, Maisie and Billy and absolutely stunning, but I wouldn't have expected any less from the gorgeous Pyper.. Lovely to see them all together like that, and Mandy how clever are you taking such fab photos.. Helps that I love John Denver lol X


Wish i could take the credit for the pics but it was jim and his fab camera,same guy who took fergus's amazing pics.i picked the song though lol x


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol, I should have guessed that!! Thought you had picked up some serious photographic skills.. Or bought yourself that fab new camera you talk about getting!!! x wouldn't matter what camera you used.. Don't think you could possibly take a bad photo of any of Pypers fur babies X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ElaineR said:


> Lol, I should have guessed that!! Thought you had picked up some serious photographic skills.. Or bought yourself that fab new camera you talk about getting!!! x wouldn't matter what camera you used.. Don't think you could possibly take a bad photo of any of Pypers fur babies X


I want a camera like jims but yesterday i found out how much it cost....now i dont want a camera like jims lol xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That almost made me cry. They are all so beautiful. There was one shot when the puppy way reaching up kissing the side of her face. Amazing!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh that's lovely, fabulous pictures, well edited Jess... We're they all happy to see each other? they look like they were. Maisie looked happy to see her mommy xxx Pyper is such a beautiful well dressed girlie. Wish it was easier to meet up ... Definitely up for next year xx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

mandym said:


> I want a camera like jims but yesterday i found out how much it cost....now i dont want a camera like jims lol xxx


Lol!!! Just stay friends with Jim.. Problem solved X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My photos are always rubbish...where do you get a Jim ????


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous video. Have to admit to a little cry, I'm a sentimental old fool!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely video, I really need to work out how to do all this editing and music stuff.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Lovely video, I really need to work out how to do all this editing and music stuff.


The guy who took the pics sent me his own version yesterday and omg its amazing!! The way he has done it is so uniquie xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mandym said:


> The guy who took the pics sent me his own version yesterday and omg its amazing!! The way he has done it is so uniquie xxx


Can we see, can we see xxxxxx


----------

